# best drag radials



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

what are the best drag radials on the market nittos??? maybe


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

i just got a set of 275/40/17 Nittos on and so far i absolutely love them. And my car is a DD


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

do 275s fit with out cutting anything


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Mine did. I dont have the fenders cut and they fit perfectly. I had 285s in there before and it was rubbing way too much, so i put in the 275s and there is no rubbing at all


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I've heard BFG Drag Radials are better than the Nitto 555s, I haven't used them personally, but friends that use them say that. Others say, don't mess with DRs, if your racing, just run slicks and swap them out.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

:rofl:


GTOMOE9 said:


> what are the best drag radials on the market nittos??? maybe


What are you looking for out of the drag radials? What are your wheel dimensions?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine likes the Mickey's the best.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

The Nitto's seem to work the best far as fit without modifications to fenders or drag bags, The newer drag radial they just came out with does require mods to the fenders and drag bags it seems, the 555R in a 275 fits rather well without the mods, The BFG's I had them on the car when i first got it, It split the sidewall out, I have however ran the BFG's on my camaro drag car with great results and they do hook, The Mickey's are hard to beat and would be my choice if I could get them to fit without cutting my fenders. The 245 Nitto 555R I did manage to get a 1.73 60', But they do require alot of heat to do that and there great on the street and in the rain, MT's I would not recommend them at all in the rain.


----------

